# Cialis advice needed please



## hawkinsmk4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi can anyone dm me or recommend a reputable but cheap cialis supplier, I've got so say 20mg cialis from India but they don't seem to do anything many thanks


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wildcat cialis are potent. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Have you used it before ? Some blokes apparently don't respond properly to it.


----------



## hawkinsmk4 (Mar 17, 2013)

And where might one get these much appreciated if you could let me know please


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

hawkinsmk4 said:


> Hi can anyone dm me or recommend a reputable but cheap cialis supplier, I've got so say 20mg cialis from India but they don't seem to do anything many thanks


Before you spend any more money what are you expecting them to do?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Before you spend any more money what are you expecting them to do?


Give him a stonking great hard on id imagine!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Give him a stonking great hard on id imagine!


Which is why he might be wasting his money as that's not what they do, or as simply as that, which is why I asked the question. If his libido is shot waste of time and money.

Which might lead somebody who doesn't understand them to think they weren't working.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nobody mentioned anything regarding increased libido from cialis, just that they help you get harder! Which is what they do.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

But you need the libido in the first place which is what Kimball is saying


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Nobody mentioned anything regarding increased libido from cialis, just that they help you get harder! Which is what they do.


Why does everything have to turn into a points scoring contest, lol. I simply asked the op what he expected from cialis as a lot of users think it fixes libido problems. I was trying to help him not start a debate


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

The question is will it extend my 30seconds to at least 3minutes shagging time


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mey said:


> The question is will it extend my 30seconds to at least 3minutes shagging time


Cialis is known for extending performance as well as a greatly hardened performance and lots of repeats.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You want Dapoxetine for that


----------



## hawkinsmk4 (Mar 17, 2013)

To get some realibilty in the old boy keeps letting me down limp


----------



## hawkinsmk4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Reliability really my old mate keeps letting me down just need to get my confidence back really


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

hawkinsmk4 said:


> Reliability really my old mate keeps letting me down just need to get my confidence back really


So if you want it and your getting just a semi then either would work. Johns right in that Viagra is supposed to only last for 4-6 hours but deffo affects me for 24 plus, and cialis is supposed to work quicker, but for me is a good 12 hours but lasts for 2 days or so. Try both or even a combination


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Wildcat are the best cialis I have tried.

Other ones in caps are no where near the Wildcat ones.

Viagra last into the next day for me, so yes near 24 hours as well.

You can get cialis form RX cart but not sure how good they are as never used, they do 40mg I think


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Wildcat cialis are potent. Brilliant stuff.


indeed it is, used a wc cialis last night. Missus didnt know....till it was too late lol

half a tab pre training gives you a good pump too.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Johns right in that Viagra is supposed to only last for 4-6 hours but deffo affects me for 24 plus,


Same here. I use a quarter tab & can still feel the effects the next day.

As I understand it, the 100mg dosage is for blokes who wouldn't respond if Megan Fox gave them a lapdance. For those of use who function sort-of okay but not always 100% reliable, even a tiny amount inthe blood will do the trick.

The half life is quoted as 4-6 hours, but I suspect some people metabolise it much slower


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Same here. I use a quarter tab & can still feel the effects the next day.
> 
> As I understand it, the 100mg dosage is for blokes who wouldn't respond if Megan Fox gave them a lapdance. For those of use who function sort-of okay but not always 100% reliable, even a tiny amount inthe blood will do the trick.
> 
> The half life is quoted as 4-6 hours, but I suspect some people metabolise it much slower


I use it more for the ability for repeats, doesn't make me any harder, but 3-4 times down the road it makes a big difference, tend to take 100mg Viagra and 20mg cialis.

Can't emphasise enough though that if you have no libido it will do nothing for you.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Kimball said:


> I use it more for the ability for repeats, doesn't make me any harder, but 3-4 times down the road it makes a big difference, tend to take 100mg Viagra and 20mg cialis.
> 
> *Can't emphasise enough though that if you have no libido it will do nothing for you*.


Disagree with this. I found it definitely helped, as has a friend.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> Disagree with this. I found it definitely helped, as has a friend.


I think studies have shown that it does increase desire, as well as function.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

OP google Kamagra fast. Cheap and effective. A quarter of one of their Cialis has me like a teenager for 2-3 days. Been buying from them for a few years now and haven't been let down as yet.

(i also entered their monthly Mr Impotence contest but sadly didn't come anywhere!)


----------



## hawkinsmk4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Where can I get wildcat cialis from??


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You'll need to find it yourself as anywhere that does it will almost certainly sell their aas as well


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> OP google Kamagra fast. Cheap and effective. A quarter of one of their Cialis has me like a teenager for 2-3 days. Been buying from them for a few years now and haven't been let down as yet.


I get my stuff from there too. Prices are as low as you will easily find and they are always reliable.

Would suggest getting karmagra (generic viagra) as well & see which one you prefer.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ba baracuss said:


> Disagree with this. I found it definitely helped, as has a friend.


Then the problem is in your head, not your libido, I can assure you that neither cialis or Viagra can affect libido in any way.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Nytol said:


> I think studies have shown that it does increase desire, as well as function.


It's more that the desire is amplified, and builds confidence, it can't create desire though.


----------



## hawkinsmk4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Might just visit the docs I'm only 26 not doing anything for 1 year now


----------

